#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Hero

## PampKin Head

Эх... Убрать бы эти "полёты во сне и наяву", а также рекламную эстетику - получился бы МегаМувис...

Совершенство и простота, однако...

Капли дождя с крыши... Слепой музыкант... 

А момент со школой каллиграфии...


http://www.rightsite.ru/cgi-bin/list...kod_tovar=6633




> Оригинальное название: HERO 
> Продолжительность: 99 минут 
> Режиссер: Чжан Имоу 
> Звук: Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 
> Размер экрана: 2,35 
> Язык: Русский, английский 
> Язык субтитров: Русский 
> Зона: 5 
> Видеостандарт: PAL 
> ...

----------


## Sadhak

Мне очень понравился. Ничего даже убирать не надо. Супер. А момент прозрения императором смысла и сути иероглифа? Его речь по этому поводу, я считаю лучшим моментом фильма...

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне, как бы, японская эстетика ближе...

Где грязный чел - грязный. И правильный самурай бъёт не больше пары/тройки раз.

С иероглифом - полный руль...

-=-
Смотря фильм, местами вспоминал тов. Грымова и его "Муму"...
Также "пляски с саблями кубанских казаков" навевали грусть...
-=-

Итого: твёрдая "четыре".

http://forum.sharereactor.ru/index.php?showtopic=36971




> Название: Затоiчи
> Оригинальное название: Zatoichi
> Производство: Office Kitano/Bandai Visual Co. Ltd./Dentsu Inc,Япония,2003
> Продолжительность: 01:51:07
> Жанр: Боевик,экш
> Режиссер: Такеши Китано
> В ролях: Такеши Китано, Таданобу Асано, Юко Дайке, Акира Эмото, Така Гатаруканару, Сабуро Ишикура, Иттоку Кишибе, Юи Натсукава, Мичиё Огусу, Дайгоро Тачибана
> 
> О фильме: Япония, XIX век. Затоiчи – слепой странник, который зарабатывает на жизнь игрой в кости и массажем. Но за этим скромным фасадом скрывается боец, искусно владеющий мечом, обладающий молниеносной реакцией и наносящий удары с потрясающей точностью. 
> ...


http://forum.sharereactor.ru/index.php?showtopic=36159



> Название: Меч судьбы
> Английское название: Sword of Doom
> Производство: Япония, Toho, Toho Company Ltd.
> Жанр: историческая драма
> Режиссер: Кихачи Окомото
> В ролях: Тацуйя Накадаи, Тосиро Мифунэ.
> 
> О фильме: "Меч это душа. В живом мече - живая душа".
> Этот фильм один из наиболее захватывающих и тревожных из истории самурайского эпоса. "Меч судьбы" развивается как две непараллельные истории и показывает выдающуюся игру двух знаменитых японских актеров - Тацуйя Накадаи и Тосиро Мифунэ.
> ...

----------


## Леонид Ш

А я заснул на последней или предпоследней рекламе и проснулся во время титров  :Frown:  , придется теперь диск покупать, уж больно интересно чем закончилось  :Smilie: , заодно и "Крадущегося тигра" c "Воином"

P.S. Да и на Zhang Ziyi посмотреть  :Big Grin:

----------


## Орос Тарвага

HERO (герой) фильм хороший

ссылка по теме http://www.hiero.ru/2031532 

но IMHO не чересчур ли четко идеи фильма подчеркивают, что в возможной "версии студии божья искра" он должен начинаться со слов "по заказу Компартии и правительства КНР"?

Идеология фильма - в том что индивидуальная жизнь не стоит ничего, жизнь целого народа с его культурой не стоит ничего, перед лицом широко понимаемого единения всех в Поднебесной под рукой единого императора Китая...

Легко представить на месте города "провинции", т.е. царства Чжао, которое решетят стрелами лучники Цинь Шихуана, тибетский монастырь к примеру (особенно цветовая гамма, когда все в Чжао облачены в багряные одежды, располагает к такой подстановке)

В фильме много красивого, иероглиф - замечательная тема, согласен со всем вышесказанным

----------


## До

Клевый фильм.
Единственный очень странное - почему император поддался в конце советникам. Видимо какой-то тонкий китайский момент. Типа "хороший герой - мертвый герой."

----------


## Орос Тарвага

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Единственный очень странный момент - почему император поддался в конце советникам.*


 - в этом и идея, император не волен в своих действиях, он воплощает "волю неба", выраженную в т.ч. и в его собственном законе, о котором ему советники напомнили. И он против закона попереть не может, подлаживаясь под ситуацию.

Только один у меня вопрос - старец, который играет на цине в схватке с Небом и учит каллиграфии в царстве Чжао (он есть во всех эпизодах, в первом он адъютант Героя) в финальной сцене не ведущий среди этих самых сановников?

Вернее, 2 вопроса. второй: почему этот фильм попал в буддийский форум? не нахожу что это неправильно, но хотелось бы знать мнение обсуждающих, что по их мнению этот фильм связывает с буддизмом?

----------


## Sadhak

///почему император поддался в конце советникам. Видимо какой-то тонкий китайский момент. ///

 Да нет, думаю совершенно общий момент. Мощь создается всей государственной машиной в целом. Император не может не играть по правилам, которые он ввел. Есть история (притча?) про то как султан идя по главной площади города увидел раба, что куда-то нес на себе гигантский камень по приказу хозяина. Ноги подкашивались, раб был без сил, еше секунда и камень бы раздавил бедолагу. "Брось", не думая, крикнул султан рабу, руководствуясь импульсом сострадания к несчастному. Тот бросил, упал ниц. Султан пошел дальше. Этот камень лежал на площади до конца его жизни, мешая всем и мозоля глаза самому султану. Никто из подчиненных не решался убрать камень или поставить вопрос об этом, а султан отменить собственное указание... ("Он наместник Аллаха на земле, все делает только правильно и его слово становится законом...").

///что по их мнению этот фильм связывает с буддизмом?///

 Сюжет о школе каллиграфии - "Сегодня вы познаете смысл учения...".
 Сюжет о познании императором смыла йероглифа, что не дошел даже до такого продвинутого воина как сам Герой. Не помню точно, последняя фраза что-то вроде - "тот кто познал исусство меча в совершестве, не нуждается уже в нем, видя везде только собственную суть...".
 История Сломанного Меча, опять по памяти, только смысл  - "Искусство каллиграфии и меча схожи в том, что доведенные до совершенства они обнажают суть мира. Долгие дни проводя в занятиях по каллиграфии, я вдруг обрел Понимание...".
 Нереальность, красота и условность поединков. В самой атомосфере фильма чувствуется иллюзорность мира и мотивов героев, направленные куда-то в будущее, сюжет струится песком сквозь пальцы, показывая текучесть, изменчивость мира. Первый , второй, третий, четвертый вариант - сколько их может быть, где хоть один, что может быть назван единственно верным и правильным, для кого он будет выглядеть таким? Насмешкой над утопией выглядит в финале мечта императора о бескрайнем государстве - он сам стал заложником и винтиком колоссальной машины, которую он видел в качестве орудия, что принесет гармонию и вечный мир своему народу. Имхо, конечно, как я сам увидел этот фильм, понятно, что его создатели имели в виду и закладывали в сюжет совершенно другое...

----------


## Spirit

Фильм несколько двусмысленен с морально-политической точки зрения. Цинь Шихуан такой же государственный деятель, как большие любители порядка Мао, Сталин, Гитлер и Муссолини...

У нас можно снять ремейк по этому фильму - Красный Герой. Главный герой убивает белогвардейца, троцкистку, которая, дезинформированная , сама убивает своих соратников. Героя награждает сам товарищ Сталин. Далее по сюжету. Вместо иероглифа можно рисовать портрет Ленина, к примеру...

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

За что "люблю" соотечественников - грузят ум по полной программе. Почом зря...




> Возьмем, к примеру, сцену с осенним листом, медленно падающим на землю. Когда люди наблюдают эту картину за традиционным чаепитием, они чувствуют грусть, сопоставляя падение листа и закат солнца со звуками колокола в соседнем храме, напоминающего о скоротечности жизни. Ямада старается пробудить у зрителя японскую душу, которой они, несомненно, обладают, но о которой по различным причинам забыли. 
> 
> 
> "Западный зритель, наблюдая за падающим листом, возможно, скажет: "Ну и что?" Но жизнь и чувства японцев всегда находились в единстве и гармонии с природой. Наши предки бережно хранили такое отношение к природе и в каждом из четырех времен года видели глубокий символический смысл. Это ощущение присуще японцам и по сей день. И я думаю, что оно является самым главным из того, что мы имеем в этом мире", – говорит Ямада. 
> 
> 
> "Этот японский сентиментализм и заключается в слове "сумерки", – продолжает режиссер.

----------


## SkyFly

"Полеты во сне и наяву" неприятны любителю японской эстетики- это да......, но как специалист по боевым искусствам (в том числе и с оружием- китайским, японским, европейским) скажу- что бой в два удара между мастерами- это фикция- это плохие мастера (японцы всегда значительно уступали китайцам по части боевого искусства, что зафиксированно многочисленными документальными записями). Хорошие могут драться очень долго- и если ошибок не допускают, то никто не может достать друг-друга... Ведь говориться: "умение не проигрывать корениться в самом себе, возможность выиграть- в сопернике"- а значит безупречный стиль обоих привоит к бесконечному (в идеале) поединку. Именно так прявляются Инь и Ян......

Итого- фильм- высочайший творческий полет и вероятно хороший образец буддийского фильма... - твердая пятерочка!

----------


## Орос Тарвага

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *///
> 
> ///что по их мнению этот фильм связывает с буддизмом?///
> 
>  Сюжет о школе каллиграфии - "Сегодня вы познаете смысл учения...".
>  Сюжет о познании императором смыла йероглифа, что не дошел даже до такого продвинутого воина как сам Герой. Не помню точно, последняя фраза что-то вроде - "тот кто познал исусство меча в совершестве, не нуждается уже в нем, видя везде только собственную суть...".*


 - IMHO это даосизм скорее! Буддизм как раз где мог кодифицировал слоговое письмо, иероглифы ему не слишком подходили, дополнительные смыслы образовывали и начинали жить своей жизнью. И видеть Путь в начертании иероглифа или фигуре меча - больше похоже на даосизм, хотя конечно это шире (у Павича путь открывается с помощью меча безо всякого даосизма). 

Эти штуки были конечно взяты буддизмом на вооружение (типа дзенская каллиграфия), но в фильме буддийских ценностей я не увидел - китайская "социальная этика", даосизм с конфуцианством и никакого уважения к человеческой жизни... человеческие чувства - исключительно слабость, убийство может быть достойной целью жизни, и так далее.

Не совсем в тему - когда смотрел Трою, видел в ней как раз ответ на Hero: импульсы и человеческие чувства не противоречат долгу а просто гораздо важнее него...

----------


## PampKin Head

> у Павича путь открывается с помощью меча безо всякого даосизма


Путь куда?

----------


## Орос Тарвага

прошу прощения за продолжающийся оффтоп и надеюсь что если тема Павича кому-то еще нужна, она будет как минимум вынесена в отдельный тред.

Отвечаю на вопрос: Путь куда - эээ... "наружу". В Хазарском словаре этот путь открывает фехтовальщик Аверкие Скила.


цитаты:

//Что касается учителя сабельного боя,  того
самого копта по имени Аверкие Скила, то он остался на Дунае под турецким огнем ради того, чтобы безнаказанно проверить на турецком или нашем воине (ему было безразлично, на ком именно) новый сабельный удар,  который  он придумал и отрепетировал уже давно, но еще не сумел испробовать на живом мясе.//

http://pavich-milorad.viv.ru/cont/hazar/95.html 

//Тем не менее в венецианском издании "Лучшие подписи саблей" последняя диаграмма показывает Аверкия Скилу в клетке из обозначенных  пунктиром траекторий движения его оружия, причем  одно  особенное,  извилистое движение саблей под знаком Овна на этом чертеже представляет  собой  как бы проход, который позволяет выбраться из этой клетки или сети. На диаграмме Аверкие Скила изображен покидающим  клетку  своего  опасного  мастерства через отверстие, проделанное необычным, змеящимся  движением,  и выходящим через него на свободу, как через  щель  приоткрывшейся  двери. Через эту прорезь он выходит как  из  раны,  будто  рождаясь  из  своего звездного заточения для мира и новой жизни. А внутри  его  косноязычного рта радостно смеется другой рот.//

http://pavich-milorad.viv.ru/cont/hazar/25.html

----------


## PampKin Head

Ета...

А Павич тут зачем? Я имею ввиду БФ.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Объясню. (1) Я поставил под сомнение буддийскую природу отдельных идей фильма Hero, которые в данном треде приводились участниками как буддийские. (2) Я высказал сомнение, что, например, познание Абсолюта через владение мечом или кистью непременно буддийский способ. (3) Я, как мне показалось, по просьбе одного из участников, проиллюстрировал свою мысль цитатой из Павича, который как мне кажется к буддийским путям имеет меньшее отношение, чем к культурам, которые он рассматривает - проникнутым духом авраамических религий.

А что, удалить все? могу удалить...

----------

